# 'loff new from Cyclemonkey



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm in the middle of processing this shoot but I couldn't wait. This is a Yipsan from Colorado with a Rohloff. This is just the Hero shot. Note gloss and flat black paint with custom matching stem, seatpost, and fork. More pics to come.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

wow...that is just fabulous! What's the front hub?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

More...........


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*grips*

sweet. Who makes those grips, and do they sell them in full-length / grip shifter pairs, like the mismatch on that bike?

D


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28015


----------

